# Some people are very proud of their stuff



## Janderso (Feb 24, 2021)

Metal Lathe Clausing 100 - heavy equipment - by owner - sale
					

Clausing Metal Lathe 100 Length 4' 8" and 5" Chuck Heads Sits on metal work bench Includes various attachments (see photo) Excellent condition



					sacramento.craigslist.org
				




This fellow thinks his Clausing is worth $2,900.
I think $600-$800 is more in line with it's real value.
What do you think?

How about this one $1,000????? Maybe $200









						Drill grinder machinist bw70 black diamond by black and webster -...
					

Drill Sizes - #70 to 11/32" 1/3 HP Motor 115 Volts 60 Cycles 1 Phase 3,400 RPM Black and Webster drill grinder / sharpener for Machinist professional selling for $1,000 firm



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2021)

Where's the beef ?


----------



## benmychree (Feb 24, 2021)

You can always come down, but you can't go up (in price).


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2021)

I see it all the time, lol.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2021)

Janderso said:


> How about this one $1,000????? Maybe $200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget it , he's firm ! ( until someone walks in with a hundred bucks )


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 24, 2021)

Well first it is for sale in California......
Second it's a Black Diamond which is a great Drill Grinder and blows away the current cheap "sharpeners"
I think he will come down in time.....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 25, 2021)

i thought he had a typo and wanted 100 for the bit sharpener
$1000 will buy a ton of new drill bits


----------



## Armourer (Feb 25, 2021)

He must of sold the grinder the listing is gone.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 26, 2021)

Armourer said:


> He must of sold the grinder the listing is gone.


Or he got so many laughs he took it down .


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 26, 2021)

Yea, bu bu bu bu but its a Clausing.


----------



## Packard V8 (Feb 26, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Yea, bu bu bu bu but its a Clausing.


Clasusing fever must be going around like a corona virus; a would-be seller here has had a Clausing production table drill press listed for $3600 for several months now.  https://spokane.craigslist.org/tls/d/spokane-clausing-2286-variable-speed/7268955298.html
  nice DP, but even if it were a milling machine, that would be way high.







jack vines


----------

